# Onkyo sc5508 digital Sound dead



## Panduro1 (Sep 17, 2015)

My beloved preamp onkyo sc5508 stopped Having an output when source comes through hdmi and optical. So no digital sound.
My hi-fi pusher trouble shooted it and told me they need to replace the digital Card in it. Unfortunatly this is a quite expencive part. He estimated around 930 usd including changing it.

Would anybody be able to point me to a place that sells the Card for better price(used also okay, just need cheaper...).?

He also tells me i should Think about replacing it to never av preamp, but im very pleased with its performance and im not gonna join the 4k or new surround Sound decoding any time Soon. Financially it really isnt the time either.

I hope somebody Can point me in the right direction.

Best regards 

Panduro


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hope somebody else has better news; but in general, modern electronics are throw-aways. They're designed for modular repair-if they can be repaired at all. That means manufacturers usually only replace assemblies like whole circuit boards, not individual parts. You're better off either:
Finding a competent repair technician who can repair the input board, or
Taking a relatively small loss by replacing your receiver with a newer one _under warranty_.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

On the other hand, there are used models on eBay almost the same price as your quoted repair.

If you still want an actual board, here's one for only $115 with free domestic shipping in the US. The ad says no international orders, but maybe you can eMail the seller and work something out.


----------



## Panduro1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks alot for ur answers, u have Helped me immensely! I get its though away Things, and if this was a low budget receiver, id accept that it had lits lifetime,mbut i just cant accept that 4 years is all i get for a Danish retabler Price of approx 2800usd(if my currency Call is close to accurate.
Hmm maybe i should go back to my 20 years old stereo nad 116 pre that still works... 

I have a few friends in the states so ill get it though Them if its a problem.

Best regards

Panduro


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

You are welcome, Panduro! Glad I was able to help. :T


----------

